# wes watson



## Bro Bundy (Aug 25, 2019)

Meet WW from Dago..I like this guy hes got a fitness channel and other cool shit


----------



## Swolltime (Aug 25, 2019)

Easy to think if I had this or that, then I would be swoll. Guys got a good message, nice share.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 25, 2019)

fukkk the the motherfukkin foood! :32 (18):
and the thread below this right now is titled "should i switch to soy protein?" lmfao


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 25, 2019)

There’s a lot of this going on on YouTube these days. Ex cons doing fitness videos and telling stories. 

I find it very entertaining.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 25, 2019)

Reminds me of a white Kali Muscle. 


IDGAF about his prison stories.


He does have some cool tats a jacked physique tho


----------



## Beserker (Aug 25, 2019)

High strung... but words of wisdom!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 25, 2019)

I saw him on Big Herc’s show. 

“Get your yard time in” -Big Herc


----------



## RISE (Aug 26, 2019)

Wait a minute....he starts off saying its not about the food, then goes on to how he would collect food and count macros.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 26, 2019)

RISE said:


> Wait a minute....he starts off saying its not about the food, then goes on to how he would collect food and count macros.


WW heard you were talkin shit..He sent me to middle man this before it gets outta hand..Your my boy so ill smooth this out with the whites for you


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 26, 2019)

you owe me Rise ...You owe me


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 26, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> WW heard you were talkin shit..He sent me to middle man this before it gets outta hand..Your my boy so ill smooth this out with the whites for you



that's  "Woods"
get it right or get got :32 (5):


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 28, 2019)

RISE said:


> Wait a minute....he starts off saying its not about the food, then goes on to how he would collect food and count macros.



Hes entertaining but tough to follow kind of all over the place like that. Watch some of his other stuff and you’ll see the same pattern.

I think he’s making $ with this channel and just moving too fast with the material he is putting out there. His interview with Big Herc is worth watching. Herc kind of keeps him on a schedule and the same topics.


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 28, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> Hes entertaining but tough to follow kind of all over the place like that. Watch some of his other stuff and you’ll see the same pattern.
> 
> I think he’s making $ with this channel and just moving too fast with the material he is putting out there. His interview with Big Herc is worth watching. Herc kind of keeps him on a schedule and the same topics.



I watched a few of those vids.. definitely all over the place. Seems like a solid dude now, i respect what he’s doing putting out some good energy.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 28, 2019)

I love hearing about real prison shit..Hes trying to do good instead of running up in someones house..I think hes funny


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 28, 2019)

Wes watson!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 28, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Wes watson!



LOL When I saw his first video I immediately thought this is a West Coast version of Bundy. He doesn’t have your Shadow Stevens like voice and vocabulary though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 28, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> LOL When I saw his first video I immediately thought this is a West Coast version of Bundy. He doesn’t have your Shadow Stevens like voice and vocabulary though.


He’s my kinda guy. . If I was locked up I would be looking for Wes Watson to hangout with


----------

